# Hole in Trans



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Is it fixable? Check my sig for the damage


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

It could be TIG welded.... But the question is....WHAT MADE THE HOLE???


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *It could be TIG welded.... But the question is....WHAT MADE THE HOLE??? *


I can see where the clutch housing came into contact with the trans housing. (For pics PM me you E Mail address) I have a 92 trans, can I swap everything to that beal housing? Will my speedo work? Help


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

The 92 should be a direct bolt up for the 96.. You will have to swap the speedo unit in the tranny but its not a big deal...


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Sweet! That's what I needed to know. I'm not sure how the clutch could come into contact with the trans housing  
Maybe I'll find something else once I'm inside. If you think pics will help you diagnose my prob shoot me a PM with your E Mail address.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] .... Ill do what I can to help....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

OK....WHAT is the GREEN stuff?????
What did the clutch/ Pressure plate look like when it came out...
It looks like the clutch/pressure plate exploded... 
Or Possiblely this tranny had been removed before????
If so was the Metal Plate between the block and tranny???
Any other pics????


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *OK....WHAT is the GREEN stuff?????
> What did the clutch/ Pressure plate look like when it came out...
> It looks like the clutch/pressure plate exploded...
> Or Possiblely this tranny had been removed before????
> ...


Green stuff is smurf blood AKA shock Proof lightweight  
Clutch and pressure plate still in tack, the only visual difference was the shaved metal on the outside of the clutch housing
Trans has been removed before plate is still on the car. I can take pics of those tomorrow if you want me to. Let me know.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Something else..... With the mods listed in your sig.... You might have exploded the internals of the tranny.... The more pics I see the more I can help.....


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *Something else..... With the mods listed in your sig.... You might have exploded the internals of the tranny.... The more pics I see the more I can help..... *


K check out this link

http://www.shift-dc.com/pics/joel/

It appears as though the final gear contacted the trans housing. I took it appart and that's what my untrained eyes see. Not sure if I should balm the clutch or what


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah it looks like the speedo drive is busted... But Plastic/ Nylon wouldnt have made the hole. Im betting youve got a broke tooth, Or a bearing piece missing... It got into the final drive.... Got caught between the speedo drive and the housing..... AND POP goes the tranny case.... See if you can find where the missing tooth/ bearing piece came from.... Possibly in the final drive gears????

Definetly go with a new Clutch.... IF ANY lube got into it... She be Toast....


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

nastynissan said:


> *Yeah it looks like the speedo drive is busted... But Plastic/ Nylon wouldnt have made the hole. Im betting youve got a broke tooth, Or a bearing piece missing... It got into the final drive.... Got caught between the speedo drive and the housing..... AND POP goes the tranny case.... See if you can find where the missing tooth/ bearing piece came from.... Possibly in the final drive gears????
> 
> Definetly go with a new Clutch.... IF ANY lube got into it... She be Toast.... *


K I'll search for a missing tooth, also the clutch did get covered in the gease  It slipped ofr a while then after dirving it around regained it's holding power  Ha ha, works for


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Slow 96R said:


> *K I'll search for a missing tooth, also the clutch did get covered in the gease  It slipped ofr a while then after dirving it around regained it's holding power  Ha ha, works for  *


OK.....By your Sig you have an ACT clutch.....Correct?????????? I guess Ill be getting an ACT clutch when I redo mine.... Tis a very good selling point.... Look around for where the tooth/ debris broke off... Seeing as the Actual Culprit is somewhere on the highway...


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

The only thing I could phisically find was the broken plastic pieces from the speedo mechanism on the final drive gear. I am missing a shift guide so maybe that's what did it  Now I've got to buy the plastic speedo mechanism for final drive and fifth gear. Get the trans case welded and then put everything back together.


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Also What I do notice is at start up and from
a stop I get chatter in the trans. This 
was happening before I got the hole!
So my questions are, can the pressure 
plate come into contact with the trans
housing? The PP had scarring on the 
outside diameter. Besides the gear drive
speedometer and the PP there is no 
other problems. I think I may have a 
shift guide missing but I'm not 100% 
sure, Sorry :-( I'm hoping I can get this
welded. In the meantime any other ideas? Thanks Joel


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Shift Guide???? Need a pic to understand... Is it steel??? Does it go inside the tranny???


----------



## Greyout (Oct 27, 2003)

I think that tranny is a write-off


----------

